# Female betta wr ith eggs



## vreugy (May 1, 2013)

I have a 10 month female Betta splenda that is full of eggs. She has the breeding bars also. My concern is, I do not plan on breeding her, so will she be ok?? Will she reabsorb the eggs or abort them, or will they kill her?? I hadn't planned on a female, but she was tiny when I bought her and was labeled male. 

She has her own planted 5g tank. Shares it with 5-6 ghost shrimp. I change 50% of her water every week and feed her a variety of feeds. Is there anything I need to do for her or will she be ok.

Have a blessed day


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

She will be fine. Most ladies will reabsorb them once they discover there is no males.


----------



## vreugy (May 1, 2013)

Thanks a lot. I have been worried about her. She don't want to loose her. I do have a young male half moon. Very pretty, but I don't want to breed them right now. Would rather wait for warmer weather and when I find an outlet for the young.

Found my camera finally. It was in my old computer bag from our last trip. I will try to get a couple pictures of them. If I can post pictures on the site, I will be a very happy grandma.

Have a blessed day


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Oh yes, pictures would be wonderful! She should be fine.


----------



## MeganV (Sep 22, 2013)

I have heard that the female betta fish actually dies from "holding" eggs within and it is unhealthy for the fish to hold them in like that. How do you guys feel about that?
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dAB3kNmfQ-k


----------



## Crazy (Mar 1, 2012)

I believe it's bull, if they are not reabsorbing then they were defective from the jump or there were other reasons for prolonged holding.


----------



## vreugy (May 1, 2013)

Guess we will see. She seem to be doing just fine. Eats like a trojan so I have to limit her feed. Only dried food she gets is an occasional betta pellet that is small as sand. Haven't forgotten pictures, just haven't gotten around to them yet.

have a blessed day


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I know some can become egg bound but it is usually due to over feeding and conditioning them to breed. Its not common.


----------



## vreugy (May 1, 2013)

Maybe it would be best then not to put the baby feeder guppies in with her then. Sure don't want to add to the eggs in her. I try to feed a variety of feed, but never very much at a time and skip a day or two a week. Thanks for your support.

hav a blessed day


----------



## chipmunk1210 (Jul 3, 2012)

It is really rare to have a female become eggbound to the point that she dies. 

OP -- I hope she is still doing well. If she is still really eggy, I would raise your water temperature and fast her for around a week so that her body will work on absorbing them.


----------



## vreugy (May 1, 2013)

Hadn't thought about that. Will do starting today. I had already cut her back on feed. Have ghost shrimp in with her and felt they weren't getting enough, so she was able to over eat. Shrimp will just have to look deeper into the substrate.

have a blessed day


----------

